# Testing TV's Yellow C59



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Will it be usable after hitting that parked car or will Colnago have to stay up all night and build him another one?
I hope it's good to go, it would be a good demonstration of Colnago's durability!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

spoilers are not cool.

even worse outside of the Pro-Cycling forum


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> spoilers are not cool.
> 
> even worse outside of the Pro-Cycling forum


Not really a spoiler as it didn't effect the results. Just my opinion


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I wouldn't want to ride that bike after that wreck without having it thoroughly checked out via x-ray or MRI. The racing now is going to be in the mountains with fast descents, as shown in that wreck.

FYI - that wreck was 2 stages ago if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he changed bikes shortly after the crash.


----------

